# windows network + wireless router = unable to browse school network?



## diddy (Apr 28, 2003)

my school has a windows network. i used to be able to connect to other computers and browse their files no problem=) i finally bought myself an airport card and wireless router (smc barricade turbo, which wokes great, btw). it has me set up under my own network, and now when i go to "connect to server" it shows me my own network, like it should. is there a way to work around this and connect to computers on the school network? ive tried to change all the prefs i could think of...


----------



## tosk (Apr 30, 2003)

Make sure that your router has NAT enabled and that it's getting a valid IP from the school's DHCP. Also make sure that the router is assigning IPs via DHCP to it's wireless clients.

DHCP isn't mandatory, but I'd use it for simplicity until all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## gsahli (May 1, 2003)

Also make sure that your computer and the router are set to the correct (& same) Network Name (also called SSID) and to the correct WiFi channel.


----------

